

Don't rush through extreme web laws (UK) - Major_Grooves
http://www.38degrees.org.uk/digitaleconomybill

======
Major_Grooves
Sorry, I meant to link to this page:
<http://www.38degrees.org.uk/page/speakout/extremeinternetl>

~~~
jacquesm
So why don't you 'edit' the link ?

Or delete this posting and post again.

~~~
Major_Grooves
Fair question. I tried to edit the link but didn't seem to be able to edit the
URL itself. I didn't realise I could delete and start again.

Sorry - I've not submitted many stories here before (and I've not submitted
the wrong link when I have). My bad. :(

~~~
jacquesm
Don't worry about it, HN is not exactly intuitive, but you can't really break
anything by clicking and trying. Or, more precisely, you can't break anything
too bad.

